# Our First Mini Nubian was born!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Valley View Isis and NC Promisedland RC Salvatore created this cute lil (er big!) buckling

Black and tan with moonspotting


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Oh my god he has Sal's face. :ROFL: 

Congrats on your first mini Nubian......To bad it wasn't a doe but he sure is cute.
Must have been an early morning for you.....I bet Joey is delighted....

Congrats again


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG - how cute is he!!!!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL @ the second picture! How stinkin cute!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

LoL- he is wicked cute isnt he? And I lied, he is a chocolate- not a black
And little moonspots are sprouting everywhere


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

YAY!!! Congrats!! Second pic too funny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...what a cutie.... :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonderful-congrats on the first! :stars: He has something to say right from the start! :wink:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

too cute, and I love the second pic! congrats!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Here are fluffy pictures of the BIG guy today- I just love his moonspots on his legs, they make him look like a leopard!
Anyone need a mini nuby buck?


----------

